

Your business card is crap - jslogan
http://b2brainmaker.com/b2b-lead-generation/your-business-card-is-crap/

======
shard
Reminds me of the business card scene from American Psycho:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qoIvd3zzu4Y>

~~~
jslogan
Yes! That's the clip I linked to within the post - embedding isn't allowed.
And it's a great example of the bland use and commodity elements of business
cards.

Joel Bauer is a character - nice way not to call him an ass :) And although
his video on the business card is funny, there are a lot of truths in it.
Common wisdom is to put name, rank, and serial number on your card. The
problem is, no one really cares...just corporate egos worrying more about
their titles than their message.

